# 30,000 KM Oil Filter (VW Stock 1.8t)?



## Car Freak (May 26, 2009)

Yah on the filter it says 30,000KM, which I guess means it is supposed to last 30,000KM? Whatever I am changing my oil every 5,000 - 7,000 miles since it is turbo. Should I change the filter every other oil change?


_Modified by Car Freak at 5:46 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 30,000 KM Oil Filter (VW Stock 1.8t)? (Car Freak)*

It would be a good idea to get a fresh oil filter after every oil change.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 30,000 KM Oil Filter (rajvosa71000)*

"They" also say; fuel filter good for the life of the car........but I don't believe that either!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 30,000 KM Oil Filter (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_"They" also say; fuel filter good for the life of the car........but I don't believe that either!
















Yeah, it was funny when I changed my fuel filter, it was pretty clogged up when we split it in half just to take a look at it.


----------



## Car Freak (May 26, 2009)

*Re: 30,000 KM Oil Filter (rajvosa71000)*

Well, you know the dealership. They only think the car works for 140,000 miles. That is when the service interval stops in the manual. Pretty funny. Since the car manufactures provide no incentive to purchase new cars (roughly same performance and fuel economy). 
I guess they are safer? I typically can avoid accidents, but I must admit I have almost been rear ended in my GTI like 3 times now, and I've only owned the car for like 3 months. Is it like bad luck or something to own a GTI (sorry off topic). Maybe my Jetta is jealous and wants my GTI to die?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes it's bad luck to own a GTI because VW's are unreliable pieces of crap. Been there, done that and never again.
With that said if anything I would change the oil every other change and only change the filter, which due to the horrible oil filter design will probably drain most of the oil in the engine anyways.
In Europe these cars have a sensor and the oil change interval is not fixed. Ignore the "30.000 KM / 1 Jahre" thing and just change the filter when you change the oil every approx 6,000 miles.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: 30,000 KM Oil Filter (Car Freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Car Freak* »_Well, you know the dealership. They only think the car works for 140,000 miles. That is when the service interval stops in the manual. Pretty funny. Since the car manufactures provide no incentive to purchase new cars (roughly same performance and fuel economy). 
I guess they are safer? I typically can avoid accidents, but I must admit I have almost been rear ended in my GTI like 3 times now, and I've only owned the car for like 3 months. Is it like bad luck or something to own a GTI (sorry off topic). Maybe my Jetta is jealous and wants my GTI to die?

I think you are just a bad driver probably. Do some searching instead of posting new topics, aint got nothing better to do with your life?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_Yes it's bad luck to own a GTI because VW's are unreliable pieces of crap. Been there, done that and never again.


So go to the Kia forum if you hate VWs some much DB.















Why do idiots go to a brand specific site when they hate that brand, I guess they're just Trolls!


----------

